# John Wick 3: Drittes Kapitel der Actionreihe angekündigt



## Darkmoon76 (15. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *John Wick 3: Drittes Kapitel der Actionreihe angekündigt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *John Wick 3: Drittes Kapitel der Actionreihe angekündigt*


----------



## Jakkelien (15. September 2017)

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung wie man davon eine Fortsetzung drehen soll aber gerne mehr von diesem Waffenballet.


----------



## Batze (15. September 2017)

Also der erste Teil ging gerade noch so, der zweite war schon eine Zumutung. Außer extremer Gewalt hatte der Film rein gar nichts zu bieten. Eigentlich war ich sogar so ziemlich schockiert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. September 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Also der erste Teil ging gerade noch so, der zweite war schon eine Zumutung. Außer extremer Gewalt hatte der Film rein gar nichts zu bieten. Eigentlich war ich sogar so ziemlich schockiert.



Schockiert? Ich war eher gelangweilt von Teil 2. Die Gewalt war auch nicht besonders extrem. Es war schlicht langweilig...insbesondere die überlangen Schießereien, die teilweise fast wortlos jeweils über eine viertel Stunde andauerten.


----------



## Celerex (15. September 2017)

Teil 2 war einfach maßlos übertrieben und ich befürchte, dass Teil 3 nochmal eine Schippe drauflegen muss. Anschauen werde ich ihn mir, aber die Erwartung liegt gegen null.


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2017)

Dito ... der erste Teil gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblings Actionfilmen, aber der zweite war wirklich um einige Klassen schlechter.

Allerdings war doch das Ende vom zweiten mehr als eindeutig: John gg. den Rest der Welt. :\


----------



## Jakkelien (15. September 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Also der erste Teil ging gerade noch so, der zweite war schon eine Zumutung. Außer extremer Gewalt hatte der Film rein gar nichts zu bieten. Eigentlich war ich sogar so ziemlich schockiert.


Extreme Gewalt?
Extrem? Kein Stück. Nirgends!
Überzogen, häufig und perfekt choreographiert? Ja.

Dafür sind die Filme bekannt. Ein Waffenballet eben.
Ich fand den 2. Teil ebenfalls schwächer. Dafür gefielen mir die wenigen "Comedy"-Einlagen (Szene in der sich Wick und der andere Killer wie Kleinkinder mit Schallgedämpfter Waffe in mitten einer Menschenmenge pisacken... oder als die Schrotflinte Ladehemmung hat und John seinen Widersacher zunächst die Waffe in den Bauch rammt). Sowieso verwendet John seine Waffen oft auch wie Messer oder Schwerter wodurch das Geballer viel mehr Tiefe bekommt.

Die Filme nehmen sich nicht ernst und überzeichnen. Das muss man wissen. Das muss man mögen.
Ich mags. Sehr sogar.


----------



## Odin333 (16. September 2017)

Ich verstehe die Kommentare nicht ganz. Der erste war mal etwas vollkommen neues mit richtig gut gemachten Kampfszenen wo die Körper auch ein realistisches Gewicht haben, und nicht wie Mülltüten durch die Luft fliegen. Der zweite Teil hat den ersten konsequent weitergeführt und mit etwas Humor und mehr Tiefe versehen. Deshalb ist der zweite für mich auch der bessere. Fishburne hätte es nicht unbedingt gebraucht...

Vergleicht doch mal den ganzen anderen Action-Rotz wie Crank, Transporter oder meinetwegen  fast+furious mit Wick. Das ist regelrecht ein Heiligtum gegen den Grossteil der Filme in dieser „Kathegorie“.


----------



## Rabowke (16. September 2017)

Stimmt ja alles ... nur war der zweite eben nicht mehr ganz so 'realistisch' wie der erste.

Für mich war der erste die absolute Actionüberraschung des Jahres und aus dem Grund habe ich dem zweiten wirklich entgegengefiebert, was ich bei Filmen eher selten mache und ich wurde eben enttäuscht. Natürlich ist ein Wick 2 immer noch deutlich besser als z.B. TFatF ... da hab ich letztens den 8. Teil gesehen und saß echt nur mit ./facepalm auf der Couch.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2017)

Ich fand den zweiten an sich nicht schlecht, solider Actionfilm mit für jeden ersichtlich absichtlich übertriebenen und unrealistischen, aber unterhaltsamen Kampfszenen, die an Superheldenfilme/Animes erinnerten. Aber an einigen Stellen war es einfach zu viel Ballerei-Tänzerei am Stück. Nach dem 5. "Knieschuss, im Vorbeigehen noch ein No-Look-Headshot" innerhalb von 40 Sekunden reicht es irgendwann mal...


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. September 2017)

Ist genau wie bei 96 hours oder auch Videospielreihen, je mehr Filme/Teile man davon macht, desto mehr ist bei jedem die Luft raus.


----------



## KylRoy (16. September 2017)

Das war wohl zu erwarten und ich freue mich tatsächlich darauf.

Ich habe die ersten beiden Teile mit der Freundin gesehen, ja die steht tatsächlich auf solche Filme, und wir hatten beide in beiden Fällen einen Riesenspaß.

Go, John Wick!

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nuuub (17. September 2017)

> da hab ich letztens den 8. Teil gesehen und saß echt nur mit ./facepalm auf der Couch.



Wie ist der Film ausgegangen? Als der Roman auf der Lambo-Tür aus dem Wasser gezogen wurde hab ich abgeschaltet. Das war der berühmte Tropfen. ^^


----------

